# Kommentare zu: 5. ZEBCO-Kalender: Kleines Jubiläum in Sachen Angelerotik



## Anglerboard-Team (28. September 2006)

*Hier* gibts die Infos, ab hier könnt Ihr kommentieren und diskutieren>>>


----------



## Lachsy (28. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 5. ZEBCO-Kalender: Kleines Jubiläum in Sachen Angelerotik*

frechheit immer kalender für männer, wer denkt den mal an uns frauen.

Los wo ist der zebco kalender für uns Frauen?  :q

mfg Lachsy


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 5. ZEBCO-Kalender: Kleines Jubiläum in Sachen Angelerotik*

)))))


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. September 2006)

*AW: Kommentare zu: 5. ZEBCO-Kalender: Kleines Jubiläum in Sachen Angelerotik*



Lachsy schrieb:


> frechheit immer kalender für männer, wer denkt den mal an uns frauen.
> Los wo ist der zebco kalender für uns Frauen?  :q


Ist bzw. wäre das 'ne Marktlücke?

Inzwischen weiß man ja, daß Frauen eigentlich visuell noch viel stärker stimulierbar sind als Männer


----------

